
Tour of Justin.TV Offices - danw
http://www.flickr.com/photos/adamjackson/sets/72157603721064175/
======
champion
In summary: they have computers, several monitors and some stickers. They also
may or may not like to party.

~~~
alaskamiller
From the pictures, I was able to discern they may or may not have desks.
Though results are inconclusive I can say within a certain amount of margin of
error that they may most likely do.

------
stillmotion
Looks like any other startup office.

------
zeantsoi
where is the office?

~~~
jacob
San Francisco. On townsend between 3rd and 4th street

~~~
axod
&#960; street? (3.14159th)

edit: jesus christ ycnews doesn't do unicode?

pi street? (3.14159th)

